# NYC-baby rats for adoption or foster, urgent, PEWS



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Alisa bought two male rats that turned out to be male and female and produced 12 babies: 
9 boys
3 girls

The rats are all PEWS (pink-eyed-white) and are all for adoption (including parents). The roommate will not tolerate the smell of rats.

A second litter was just born because the parents were not separated fast enough. The four-week old babies of the first litter were just separated by sex and are eating well and are social to humans.

Please contact Alisa if you can adopt or foster one or more rats: [email protected]
I would appreciate if you copy me: [email protected]
or reply to this post.

A rescue is taking a pair of baby girls, so the remaining four-week old baby girl could go with momma rat after she finishes nursing the current litter.

Sample PEW:








Thank you!
Raquel


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Got a picture of the actual litter (previously unavailable):


----------

